# Welcher Raspberry Pi?



## Tarrew (23. März 2014)

Hey, 

wollte mir einen Raspberry Pi kaufen und als Media Center einrichten. 

Jetzt gibts ja diverse Unterschiede. Type B, RBCA000 , die nochmal aufgteilt in Rev1, Rev2 ... 
Mit China/Uk- Chip.

Welchen Raspberry Pi sollte man sich hier kaufen? Kann man irgendwie sicher gehen, dass man einen mit UK-Chip bekommt oder ist das Glück?

Grüße


----------



## TempestX1 (23. März 2014)

Type B ist die "größere" Variante, wobei Rev 1 mit 256 MB RAM ausgestattet sein sollte und keine Befestigung für Schrauben hat, während Rev 2 mit 512 MB RAM (Rev. 2 ist die neuere Variante) besitzt und löcher für Schrauben auf der Platine sind (Mounting Holes).
Also würde zu Type B Rev2 raten.


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. März 2014)

Nimm einen mit 512MB. 
Das ist die neuere Variante des "größeren" Modells. Also das Topmodell.

Der Rest ist eigentlich egal. Die früheren kamen aus China, die aktuellen kommen afaik alle aus UK. Aber selbst wenn nicht, who cares?


----------



## Tarrew (23. März 2014)

Danke schonmal.

Wenn man bei Amazon guckt:

Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de für: rasperry pi

gibts da den Type B und Raspberry Pi RBCA000.
Gibts da einen Unterschied?


----------



## Zwitschack (23. März 2014)

Wie die anderen schon sagten: Model B und Rev 2 (bei der Rev 2 wurden übrigens auch Pins beim GIOP getauscht)

und bei Amazon macht es keinen Unterschied, welches du nimmst, sind eh die gleichen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. März 2014)

Ich glaub nicht, dass es da einen Unterschied gibt. Vor allem werden beide von zig Händlern verkauft. Und die werden verschicken, was gerade da ist. (solange es Model B mit 512MB Ram ist wie in der Artikelbeschreibung) Ob der aus UK oder nicht kommt ist denen wurst.

Ich würde aber den hier nehmen, da gibt es nämlich verkauf und versand durch Amazon. (musst aber Amazon rechts unter dem Bestellbutton bei "alle Agebote" wählen) 
Dann kann man sich bei Problemen immer direkt an Amazon wenden. Die haben mMn noch immer den allerbesten Support.


----------



## Tarrew (23. März 2014)

Braucht man zwingend noch irgendwas außer Netzteil, HDMI Kabel und SD-Card? 
Gibt ja reichlich Zubehör.


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. März 2014)

Nö, SD Karte und NT reichen.
Bildausgabe ist eigentlich auch schon optional. 
Ein Lan Kabel hast du ja bestimmt noch über? Das wäre auf jeden Fall wichtig.

Kühler sind nur bei Starkem OC mit Spannungserhöhung nötig, außerdem kann man da jeden beliebigen Alukühler nehmen. Also nix spezielles. (ich hatte z.B. noch Vram Kühler über)
Wenn du mit dem GPIO nichts machen willst, brauchst du auch da kein Zubehör.
Gehäuse ist ebenfalls nicht notwendig.


----------



## Tarrew (23. März 2014)

Wollte den nur an meinen Fernseher anschließen für Serien, Filme, Youtube etc. 

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich für diesen Betrieb als Media Center schon Kühler brauche.


----------



## Olstyle (23. März 2014)

Bei der Nutzung solltest du allerdings über Chromecast nachdenken. Da sind Speicher, Stromversorgung, Gehäuse und OS schon dabei.


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. März 2014)

In der Tat () ist der Raspberry mehr etwas für Bastler.
Wobei ein Mediacenter einzurichten nicht wirklich schwer ist.

Zum Kühler: Der Turbomodus, mit afaik 1050MHz geht schon mit einer Spannungserhöhung einher. Allerdings hat man auch eine Drosselung bei 85 Grad, also kaputt geht er auf jeden Fall nicht. Ob man im Sommer die 85 Grad ohne extra Spannung schon knackt, weiß ich nicht. Ich hab die vorgefertigten Turbostufen nie genutzt und den Takt halt so auf 910MHz gezogen. Ohne Spannungserhöhung oder so.

Trotzdem ist ein Chromecast da einfacher. Kann aber bisher auch nicht viel.
(BTW: Weiß einer zufällig, ob der auch Medien auf einem SAMBA Server durchsuchen und abspielen kann? Oder nur von Smartphone initiierte Youtube aufruge oder Streams vom Smartphone direkt?)


----------



## Tarrew (23. März 2014)

Hab gehört Chromecast unterstützt aber nicht "freies Internet" sondern nur Apps wie Youtube etc? 

Dh ich könnte nicht auf Burning Series mal ne Folge Himym oder so gucken?


----------



## espo (3. August 2014)

Ich habe auch einen chromecast und stoße leider immerwieder an unnötige Grenzen. Die Auswahl an kompatiblen Apps und Diensten ist NOCH recht dürftig. Ich habe den damals sofort nach Releae gekauft und kann sagen, dass sich seit dem aber schon ne Menge getan halt. Trotzdem steckt in dem Ding noch verdammt viel ungenutztes Potential.


----------

